# Honolulu Fire and EMS merging?



## terrible one (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/study-urges-honolulu-fire-ems-merge 

I don't know much how about EMS in HI but I've heard they have some very well trained medics. Interesting to see what happens if they merge with the FD


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

This is all *fire*tender's fault why oh why couldn't he be *ambo*tender instead?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 2, 2011)

> Those include a dependence on overtime to meet daily operational needs, lack of advanced support service personnel, competition for staff from federal fire agencies providing emergency medical services, lack of career opportunities and advancement for emergency services personnel and insufficient resources in some urban areas.


the solution to these problems are to hire more people to meet the daily operations needs, to hire advanced support services personnel, compensate people better so they won't go to the federal fire agencies, provider a career ladder for EMS personnel, and lastly, hire and assign enough resources to handle the call volume in the urban areas.   none of these issues will be resolved by merging with the FD, as they all require spending money and allocating additional money for EMS. Many have claimed a merger would help, but rarely does it actually happen.

as I have said time and time again, instead of pushing for the EMS agency to merge with the FD, why not push for the City to properly fund and staff the EMS agency?  Probably be more efficient and lead to better working conditions in the long run


----------



## emtpche (Aug 3, 2011)

Cause we don't look as good on calendars


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 3, 2011)

emtpche said:


> Cause we don't look as good on calendars



speak for yourself


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> This is all *fire*tender's fault why oh why couldn't he be *ambo*tender instead?



They won't let him on the FD there. He isn't about putting out fires, he's likes starting them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 3, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> speak for yourself



Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 3, 2011)

> The $175,000 study by *Emergency Services Consulting International* said problems that plagued the emergency services system, which were spelled out in a 1992 study, continue.


 What do you know, another study by a consulting group deeply embedded with fire department advocacy organizations. Check out the backgrounds of the leadership at ESCI as well as its client base. Just as bad as the economic studies commissioned by the Heritage Foundation.

Taking the charitable perspective, even if the merger did save money, the citizens of Oahu will be the ones losing out. Hopefully they see through the smoke.


----------

